# Weruva canned dog food?



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Anyone heard of it?

My friend just informed me of their canned food and I'm really interested! Been looking for a low fat canned food to give Jackson and these are really low in fat, plus they look pretty yummy.


He's been eating kibble (sometimes soaked with water) by itself lately so no need to mix it in his food all the time. It's more for stuffing his Kong (I've found he really likes frozen wet food in his Kong way better than yogurt, etc) and occasionally mixing for his meals.

Any feedback?

Weruva - People Food for Pets

*Wok The Dog*
Chicken (Boneless, Skinless, White Breast), Beef, Water Sufficient For Processing, Pumpkin, Carrot, Sweet Potato, Potato Starch, Sunflower Seed Oil, Dicalcium Phosphate, Xanthan Gum, Dried Spinach, Choline Chloride, Zinc Sulfate, Vitamin E Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate (Vitamin B1), Nicotinic Acid (Vitamin B3), Ferrous Sulfate, Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin A Supplement, Potassium Iodide, Manganese Sulfate, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Copper Sulfate, Riboflavin Supplement (Vitamin B2), Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B6), Folic Acid, Vitamin B12 Supplement.

Guaranteed Analysis:
Crude Protein (min) 8%, Crude Fat (min) 1.4%, Crude Fiber (max) 0.5%, Moisture (max) 85%, Ash (max) 1.2%

Calories: 5.5oz Can 120, 14oz Can 300


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Woah, they use Kobe beef in one of their cans, that is expensive stuff. I never heard of it but it seems to be good stuff.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

It may just be me, but I'm a bit nervous about foods which are made in the far east. If I'm not mistaken, this food is processed in Thailand


----------



## flipgirl (Oct 5, 2007)

Pawzk9 said:


> It may just be me, but I'm a bit nervous about foods which are made in the far east. If I'm not mistaken, this food is processed in Thailand


So? Just because a food is made in the 'far east', it's not good or safe? The food made in north America is.not exactly perfect. If I can find it, I will post a statement from the owner of weruva about the safety of his foods. To me, his processes are better than those in north America. So yeah it is just you. I get a little ticked when people are presumptuous and generalize about those in the 'far east'. I think if we took a good look at our pet and human food industry, we would not be able to eat. By the way, the name weruva is a combination of the names of the owner's kids. Not that that speaks to the food's quality, but to the odd name. 

I feed weruva to one of my cats. He loves it. I like how you can actually see the fish in the food. I don't feed it.all the time as it is expensive and many of the foods are fish-based, but I like the foods.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

flipgirl said:


> So? Just because a food is made in the 'far east', it's not good or safe? The food made in north America is.not exactly perfect. If I can find it, I will post a statement from the owner of weruva about the safety of his foods. To me, his processes are better than those in north America. So yeah it is just you. I get a little ticked when people are presumptuous and generalize about those in the 'far east'. I think if we took a good look at our pet and human food industry, we would not be able to eat. By the way, the name weruva is a combination of the names of the owner's kids. Not that that speaks to the food's quality, but to the odd name.
> 
> I feed weruva to one of my cats. He loves it. I like how you can actually see the fish in the food. I don't feed it.all the time as it is expensive and many of the foods are fish-based, but I like the foods.


Shrug. You feed what you are comfortable with. I'll feed what I am comfortable with. Foods made in the US are not perfect (some are pretty awful) but there are inspection procedures and at least minimum standards to satisfy requirements. Plants are checked for salmonella, cleanliness, rodent infestations, etc. I don't know what the standards and safeguards are in Thailand. I know a lot of people fed stuff made in China and that didn't turn out too well. Many dogs died and more got seriously ill. Granted, it was frequently American companies buying ingredients from China. It was a lesson learned the hard way. I also wouldn't feed the H$U$ vegetarian crap dog food that is made in Argentina. I figure when companies job out their production to a foreign country, it must be a HUGE cut in expenses to make it worth getting back to the US. I also prefer companies (when I have a choice) that give employment to people in our own country instead of paying sub-minimum wage to someone in another country. It's not that I don't like people in other countries, but many times the working conditions are basically sweat shop, with substandard working conditions, child labor etc. Again, employment in the US is not a perfect thing, but there are standards that help protect employees from the most blatant abuse. One can google sweatshop thailand and come up with an awful lot of hits. So, if that's "just me" that's fine. And you can do what works for "just you"


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

weruva is pretty popular in my area, never heard a bad thing about it, and frankly it cant be bad if Metro carries it lol 

** Metro is a dog health food store in my area, they carry mostly raw, but they are EXTREMLY strict and researched on any commercial foods they sell(Orijen does not even make the cut) they stay on top of manufacturing standards etc.. anything suspect and the food it off the shelf.


----------



## flipgirl (Oct 5, 2007)

Pawzk9 said:


> Shrug. You feed what you are comfortable with. I'll feed what I am comfortable with. Foods made in the US are not perfect (some are pretty awful) but there are inspection procedures and at least minimum standards to satisfy requirements. Plants are checked for salmonella, cleanliness, rodent infestations, etc. I don't know what the standards and safeguards are in Thailand. I know a lot of people fed stuff made in China and that didn't turn out too well. Many dogs died and more got seriously ill. Granted, it was frequently American companies buying ingredients from China. It was a lesson learned the hard way. I also wouldn't feed the H$U$ vegetarian crap dog food that is made in Argentina. I figure when companies job out their production to a foreign country, it must be a HUGE cut in expenses to make it worth getting back to the US. I also prefer companies (when I have a choice) that give employment to people in our own country instead of paying sub-minimum wage to someone in another country. It's not that I don't like people in other countries, but many times the working conditions are basically sweat shop, with substandard working conditions, child labor etc. Again, employment in the US is not a perfect thing, but there are standards that help protect employees from the most blatant abuse. One can google sweatshop thailand and come up with an awful lot of hits. So, if that's "just me" that's fine. And you can do what works for "just you"


Do you realize that many of the ingredients in pet food come from China and these 'sweatshops' as you call them? And the 2007 recall debaucle still hasn't taught us anything. Many recent recalls are in north America. The clothes you wear are most likely made in sweatshops where hard working people with families like yours and mine make a nickel for making each pair of jeans or t'shirt. Nike, the gap, Levi's are popular north American brands that use sweatshops. Just like the companies that sell canned foods...people working in less than ideal conditions for pennies while we eat juicy del Monte pineapple chunks. You can shrug and dismiss the 'far east' that you call sweatshops but don't forget, you are supporting them and allowing these sweatshops to continue with most of what you buy. As long as you're comfortable with it, it's ok.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

flipgirl said:


> Do you realize that many of the ingredients in pet food come from China and these 'sweatshops' as you call them? And the 2007 recall debaucle still hasn't taught us anything. Many recent recalls are in north America. .


I didn't feed a recalled food at the time, and don't now. I do read labels (in clothes, on food bags) But, you know what? If people want to feed their dogs a food made in Thailand, that's their choice. I wouldn't.


----------



## flipgirl (Oct 5, 2007)

Pawzk9 said:


> I didn't feed a recalled food at the time, and don't now. I do read labels (in clothes, on food bags) But, you know what? If people want to feed their dogs a food made in Thailand, that's their choice. I wouldn't.


Yes that is their choice but since you made a presumptuous generalization, you didn't give people much choice. I never said you fed a recalled food. Even if you did, it's not like it would have been your fault. That's the crux of the issue: do we really know what goes on in either the pet or human food industry, whether in north America or Africa. If you want to spew ignorance, that's fine. I also have the choice to voice my opinion. Labels on clothes food whatever won't tell you that the garment or food was made by people working in horrible conditions and getting paid pennies per piece or that the food will be or once was recalled. That's fine if you choose not to feed food made in Thailand, but leave the presumptions to yourself.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

flipgirl said:


> Yes that is their choice but since you made a presumptuous generalization, you didn't give people much choice. I never said you fed a recalled food. Even if you did, it's not like it would have been your fault. That's the crux of the issue: do we really know what goes on in either the pet or human food industry, whether in north America or Africa. If you want to spew ignorance, that's fine. I also have the choice to voice my opinion. Labels on clothes food whatever won't tell you that the garment or food was made by people working in horrible conditions and getting paid pennies per piece or that the food will be or once was recalled. That's fine if you choose not to feed food made in Thailand, but leave the presumptions to yourself.


A presumptuous generalization, really? By saying I might be wary of feeding a food made in Thailand, of exactly what choice did I deprive anyone? How, specifically, would I force anyone to feed what I feed? They can feed Ol Roy if they want to. Or food from China. Or Thailand, or the vegan stuff from Argentina. This was a thread asking for opinons/feedback. You have an opinion. I have an opinion. At least I was polite in mine, and not telling anyone that they don't have a right to post their opinion.


----------



## flipgirl (Oct 5, 2007)

Pawzk9 said:


> A presumptuous generalization, really? By saying I might be wary of feeding a food made in Thailand, of exactly what choice did I deprive anyone? How, specifically, would I force anyone to feed what I feed? They can feed Ol Roy if they want to. Or food from China. Or Thailand, or the vegan stuff from Argentina. This was a thread asking for opinons/feedback. You have an opinion. I have an opinion. At least I was polite in mine, and not telling anyone that they don't have a right to post their opinion.


Where is your evidence that Thailand isn't a safe place to makepet food? Did you not say the far east? On what are you basing your opinion? Your presumptuous generalizations about the far east. You took the choice away when you made your presumptions. Of course, I know people can make their choices, but usually, they make it on real information, not someone's prejudices.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

flipgirl said:


> Where is your evidence that Thailand isn't a safe place to makepet food? Did you not say the far east? On what are you basing your opinion? Your presumptuous generalizations about the far east. You took the choice away when you made your presumptions. Of course, I know people can make their choices, but usually, they make it on real information, not someone's prejudices.


You know, I could go get a lot of links for you. But I'm not really interested in arguing with you. I have my opinion. You have yours. The OP asked for opinions. I gave one. Like it or don't.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

An update- Jackson really really loves this food and has been doing very well on it. It's so much better than all the stinky canned food you can get elsewhere.

It's not exactly cheap, but it's also not more expensive than Blue Buffalo Wilderness cans or Wellness Core cans, etc... it was $2.46 for a regular sized can. And that will last my small dog a while.

This made me feel better about it too: http://www.traciehotchner.com/blog/184/any-doubts-about-weruvas-food-made-in-thailand/


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

While I have fed Weruva dog food to my dogs, I don't use it as much as other brands. I do, however, feed it exclusively to my cat. She loves it and is doing well on it. I don't like buying things from China, but Thailand seems to have a higher standard....at least from what I've read. I will keep buying Weruva for my animals.


----------

